# Saturday 15th



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

We're going mingo mashing and porgy pounding tommorrow on the "Emerald Coast" Charter boat out of Southwind Marina. I've got room for at least 5. I'll even offer a 2006 price. $110.00 for 7am-3pm. 72' of rail space. Seas are supposed to be 2-3'... very fishable. Bring your R&R or use ours. 
Call us at 850 492 0003


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Great offer, and if weren't for the opportunity to watch Alabama make history by losing to two Mississippi schools during the same season, I would go !
:whistling:


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Great offer, and if weren't for the opportunity to watch Alabama make history by losing to two Mississippi schools during the same season, I would go !
> :whistling:


The way I see it is it's your last chance to see MSU as #1!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Spoiling of the hopes and aspirations of the Magnolia State.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Great offer, and if weren't for the opportunity to watch Alabama make history by losing to two Mississippi schools during the same season, I would go !
> :whistling:


Hope u enjoyed the game, and didn't need the fish. ROLL TIDE! :beer:


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Hope you had a good turn out Burnt Drag. I send everyone your way that I can. We all need to do everything we can to support the few charter boat captains that refuse to sell out on the Amendment 40 BS.


----------

